# Proline vs Cape Horn



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking of repowering my little 16ft Kingfisher skiff, but my wife said "why bother, why not get something a bigger?" THE words every man DREAMS to hear!!!

SO! Now I am looking for an older center console in the 17-19ft range. I previously had a Cobia 174cc with a T-top and it was a very crowded boat. You had to hang off the T-top to scoot from the front to back of the boat. I want something with more room. 

I was thinking about a 17ft Cape horn, or maaaayyy--bbeeee a 19ft. 19ft is getting a tad above what I want to spend. But I am really scared of a CH because they are legendary for beating the crap out of you while completely hosing you down. I know they fixed some of this in 2003, but I cannot afford one that new. I have also seen several ProLine 190's that I like. I am of the impression that ProLines are good boats, but I have never been around one or known anyone with one. Any opinions on a comparison here. Or open to other suggestions...

Criteria:
$5000-$8000 (please no "for just X-thousand more dollars" comments) this is the max I am wanting to spend.

17-19ft Center console with more room than Cobia 174cc/KeyWest 17

Prefer built in livewell and built in cooler (seat?) or PLENTY of room for cooler in back.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Cape horn all the way !!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just worried about the ride. Not so much the wet, but the beating. I have a herniated disc in my sciatic region. I'm just not up to a beatin... haha My buddy's Edgewater 17 beats me to the point that I just cant go in it sometimes. The Cobia didn't beat me badly, but it was a wet ride with NO room.

I guess I need to ride in a CH. But I havent seen many up in these parts.

Why do Cape Horns have such a loyal following when the ride qualities are supposedly so bad?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

My dad has a 25' proline. Not sure on model. But it's a nice boat and hasn't had really any issues. Can't speak for the size you're looking for but his proline has been great to him. He likes it a lot.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I dont know if this will help or not, but we used to have a '01 21ft Cape Horn and loved it. The only problems we had with it was the 200hp Mercury 2 stroke engine... It rode fine and was dry. We had it in swells up to 4-5ft and it was a minor beating as long as you knew how to drive the boat right, but I don't think you will be attempting that... Cape Horn is what I suggest, but I haven't had the chance to ride a proline.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I own a 1990 Pro-Line 190 with a 115 Yamaha. I did not buy it because it's a Pro-Line, I bought it because I got a crazy good deal on it.

The Good:
Its a wide boat with a 7'6" beam. It has plenty of bow flare and rides dry and smooth for a center console. Its deep on the inside and you don't feel like you are going to fall out of it. It planes easy and tops out at 43 MPH with just me in it. All the bow and grab rails are welded stainless as are most of the other fittings. 
Has a 69 gallon fuel tank and will run forever on a full tank. 
The boat is neglected and sits out in the weather all the time. It sat for 5 years before I owned it full of wet oak leaves. The floor and transom are rock solid. Overall it seems to be a well built boat and rated for 150 HP if I decide more power is needed. 

The Bad:
Electrical access under the console is terrible. It does not have a flip up front like the Horns and you have to pull the dash to get to the wiring. 
There is no Live Well. The deck drains are plumbed with 90 degree fittings and they are a pain to keep the sand and trash out of. {I plan on correcting this}. The built in rod holders inside the gunwales are useless. The console is mounted to far back and limits room in the rear of the boat.

Considering the boat is 24 years old, I have to say I am happy with it and its holding up well. I like the Cape Horns also, but I doubt I will ever find the deal I got on the Pro-Line.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

i have a cape and have been on many, the older boats are deffinately wet but never been on a cape that "beat the crap out of you." I've never really even heard people talk about capes riding bad besides being wet


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a 17' for many years with lots of people on it none ever said that it beat them up. as far as a wet ride well if ur not trying to race thru the swells u wont get wet. as previously stated u have to know how to drive a boat. the live well is not huge but for inshore does well. I have rode on a proline but much prefer the Cape Horn for ride and for clean up, just come in spray down with cleaner and wash out no hard labor and if u want to go real easy pull in to carwash and spray out 5 min max. everything is easy to get to and easy to maintain. Best of luck to u on ur search ask if u have any Questions


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Pick one of these: I'm sure there are as many Prolines. Lots of boats for sale now.

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/search/boa?zoomToPosting=&catAbb=boo&query=cape+horn&minAsk=&maxAsk=7500&hasPic=1&excats=


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I just had a co-worker call me and said he was thinking about selling his 92 19 Proline w 115 Yam. 2 stroke. on a Alum Trailer 
This boat is in excellent cond. and has always been keep in a carport or a covered shed with the a cover on the boat. 
PM Me and I'll hook ya'll up


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

"why not get something a bigger?" 

Sure she was talking about a boat? 

Seriously, depends on if you're buying new or not. The new Cape Horns are a vast improvement, but if buying used I'd look at the best deal for what you want to do. Only problem I see with Proline in Mercury motors.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't just limit yourself to two different models of boats.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Mikvi said:


> "why not get something a bigger?"
> 
> Sure she was talking about a boat?
> 
> Seriously, depends on if you're buying new or not. The new Cape Horns are a vast improvement, but if buying used I'd look at the best deal for what you want to do. Only problem I see with Proline in Mercury motors.


Yep, pretty sure.. Why? What else could she want bigger? :whistling:

Alot of the Prolines that I am seeing for sale are Yamaha powered. Only a few with Mercury. I'm not a big fan of Mercury, BUT!!! The only brand of outboard that I have a local dealer for IS Mercury. So there is an upside to getting one.



WhyMe said:


> Don't just limit yourself to two different models of boats.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


I'm not. That's why in my original post, I said that I am open to other suggestions. In my preliminary searches, those two brands of boats seem to be very common, fit the criteria, and fit the price. Keep in mind, I am NOT near the coast. Center Consoles are not commonly sold here, so I will have to travel to look at anything. I want to keep my search to a common boat for availability purposes. If some one telss me to get a super rare XR 19231-ZXT, my chances of finding one are slim. And chances that it will still be available in a week or two that it would take me to get a trip to the coast lined up are slim. If I decide on a Cape Horn 19, then I can pick a weekend, ANY weekend, to come to the coast and there will be 5 or 10 available.

But I am open to any suggestions. There may be the perfect boat for me that I am just unaware of do to my limited exposure to many different CC boats.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Oddly enough, I've had both brands. Cape Horn, no discussion.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

The better question is what are you doing with the boat? I have been on a 17 cape before and I liked the boat. Big room for that size and it did everything we asked of it. It was under powered with a 90hp honda. My personal favorite is a 17 key west with a 90 two stroke yammy on there. Awesome little boat.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

polar21 said:


> The better question is what are you doing with the boat? I have been on a 17 cape before and I liked the boat. Big room for that size and it did everything we asked of it. It was under powered with a 90hp honda. My personal favorite is a 17 key west with a 90 two stroke yammy on there. Awesome little boat.



The KeyWest 17 is EXACTLY the same boat as the Cobia 174CC. Mine had a 90 Yamaha too and it was under powered. I want something a step bigger than this.

As for use: 95% of the time it will be used on thwe local lakes ans river here for catfishing. We stay on water 10-12 hours sometimes, so we need room to move around. The other 5% of the time will be used for going 8-10 miles offshore in the gulf. We only get to go for a whole week and a couple of weekends a year. So when we get there we have to fish whatever the conditions are. Except last year. It was 5-7 or bigger ALL week! No fishing... :-( For us there is no "we'll just go next weekend". For us it's "next year". So that is why I want something that wont beat the hell out of us. I've been fishing long enough to know that bad conditions will will beat the hell out of you no matter what the boat, but some boats have a softer and or drier ride than others.



johnboatjosh said:


> Oddly enough, I've had both brands. Cape Horn, no discussion.


What are your reasons.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

I've owned a Cape Horn and a Century. I love Cape Horn boats. The best advice I can give is to do a sea trial on both and decide which ride is best. I have ridden in a Pro line of a friends, but can't say anything negative about it. Big decision and good luck


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

What are you doing with it? In the bay on a reasonable day either boat will be fine. In the gulf, both boats will beat you. I mean they are 17 footers. I don't know that you will find a huge difference in them. I would just buy the one you like and can get in your budget.

I have owned 2 Cape Horns, an old style 21 and currently and 26. I also have a 17 Pro Sports with a 75 C series Yamaha. I have used the little boat more than the big boat so far this year but that will change soon.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> What are you doing with it? In the bay on a reasonable day either boat will be fine.


See post # 16

As for the bay... There is no bay where I go... At least not within reasonable traveling distance. We just leave the marina and head south. It takes about 6 miles to get into about 50ft water. 8 miles will get you about 65 ft. 12 Miles will get you into 80ish ft. We have never gone out that far, but would like to.

I would REALLY like a 19ft if I can work it into the budget. But I doubt it.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

johnboatjosh said:


> Oddly enough, I've had both brands. Cape Horn, no discussion.


Same here. I would go with the Cape no questions asked. We put a Pro Line 20' Bay through pure hell in the gulf week in and week out. It survived reasonably well, but it had lots of creaks and rattles. The Cape JBJ speaks of is 22' Bay and its like a tank. We've run 30 knots in a 1.5' chop and I've never had to wipe my glasses and there's no bone jarring landings. In the style boat your looking at I would suggest a 19' or a 21'. It'll bridge the gap between waves a lot better not to mention the extra room. It'll make a fine freshwater as well a saltwater rig. The Capes are no frills fishing machines.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Proline is not even in the same class as a cape horn strength wise.
Pressure foam below deck and very thick glass throught out.
The older cape 19's are very wet. They changed the 29's design in 2004 i think - making it dryer riding. I've had 2 cape 24's and they are fising machines.
Problem, you won't get a 2004 in your listed budget.
The best fishing 18'3" boat i ever had was a Mckee Craft 18 Pulse. Unsinkable and built to last a life time. I've several older one's 1993-2000 lately in the $9k's.
They were used a lot by marine police.
They are well beyond a proline quality.
Proline's are not trash boat, but definitely not on the high end side. But a boat that has a life time potential, even though you will prob sell it before then.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> See post # 16
> 
> As for the bay... There is no bay where I go... At least not within reasonable traveling distance. We just leave the marina and head south. It takes about 6 miles to get into about 50ft water. 8 miles will get you about 65 ft. 12 Miles will get you into 80ish ft. We have never gone out that far, but would like to.
> 
> I would REALLY like a 19ft if I can work it into the budget. But I doubt it.


 So yeah, I will just double down on the buy whatever you like best that works for what you do most of the time idea.

If you pick a week out of the blue to fish the gulf no matter what, it really isn't going to matter what 17-19 foot boat you are in. The weather will either be nice and it will be fun in any boat that size or the weather will be bad and it will suck in any boat that size.

I'm a Cape Horn owner and fan but if you tell me that we can take a 19 foot cape horn out in 2-4, take a 19 foot proline out in 2-4, or stay home. I am going to pick stay home.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok guys, what about a HydraSPort? Another boat I have never seen in person, but I am finding several for sale in my price range. Unfortunatley none of them are nearby, so looking in person is difficult. I'd like to know if they are worth the trip to go look at...

I looked for McKee's as listed above. I only found one and it was WAY out of my price range. Good looking boat though.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I would go with CH over Proline especially if the Proline has a little age to it. You might want to call some of the marine surveyors around but a lot of the older Prolines had issues with the transoms. Some of the older Hydrasports had great hulls due to Kevlar but anything in the 19' range is going to be wet with a sidewind. Don't forget about some of the older Mako's with a fresh engine. They have hulls in 19, 20, 21, 22 that could fall within your price range.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Hydrasports are decent hulls in my opinion. I would consider them if I were in your situation.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Every Mako I have ever seen has soft floors...

I've also been looking (online) at a few Whaler Outrages. But I understand that they have "wet foam" issues...

My wife likes the Cape Horn 19's and the Outrage 18's and 19's. So I guess I am dropping the Proline from the discussion.



DreamWeaver21 said:


> I'm a Cape Horn owner and fan but if you tell me that we can take a 19 foot cape horn out in 2-4, take a 19 foot proline out in 2-4, or stay home. I am going to pick stay home.


I feel you. Problem is, I get to go to the coast on one particular week every year. Whether it is bluebird skies or raging hurricanes. THAT is the week, the ONLY week. So if it is remotely fishable, then out we go!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

If you go with an older Cape Horn, or any boat, check the deck for soft spots. Take your shoes off and walk every inch of the deck, especially around the console and deck fittings.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> If you go with an older Cape Horn, or any boat, check the deck for soft spots. Take your shoes off and walk every inch of the deck, especially around the console and deck fittings.


Yeah, I know. I've bought a half dozen or more old boats. And I do wood and fiberglass work. So I know what I can work with and not. This one, I dont want to have to do anything but maybe some cosmetic work.

I've heard LOTS of times that Cape Horns have no wood in them, but have been told by someone reliable that they DO have wood floors.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Cape.


----------

